# New member from Arizona!



## TayDaOne (May 19, 2012)

http://s911.photobucket.com/albums/ac317/F8TAL8/Horse%20Stuff/?action=view&current=HorseShow3-22.mp4

Any critique is welcome. Sorry I do not know how to just add the video.


----------



## TayDaOne (May 19, 2012)

Found a jumping pic:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I don't know enough about the Glendale area to recommend a trainer.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome fellow Arizonan! I can't help with a trainer as I don't live in Glendale, sorry.


----------



## TayDaOne (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes  and anywhere at least within im thinking around a 45 min drive I could do, as long as y'all know where Glendale is lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome! :0)

I'm in Tucson and have an INCREDIBLE TRAINER, but would be way too far from Glendale, sadly. Check Scottsdale!! If you want to do just about anything with horses in the Phx area, Scottsdale is THE place to ride! May be a bit pricey, but you WILL have a beautiful facility no doubt, not to mention top of the line horses at any riding school there. Scottsdale is the 5th Ave/Bev Hills/(think hoitey-toitey) of Phx, as you probably have figured out by now...kinda not my thing, but most people think I'm nuts for that, so I don't blame you if you do, too!! :0)

Best of luck to you, and if you can't find anyone good on your own, let me know and I'll be more than happy to ask my trainer. She's known throughout the U.S. & knows ALL the worthwhile trainers around Az, especially! 

Enjoy the forum!! I _love_ it, it's awesome and so much info to learn here from these great folks that you will never run short!! :0) The people here are some of the best kind around...just very GOOD PEOPLE, overwhelmingly.


----------



## TayDaOne (May 19, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah I have been into Scottsdale a couple of times, not as much my style either ! But I may be moving to Casa Grande in November, so that may only be like an hour from Tucson right? If so I can swing an hour drive ! Thats about what I did when I lived in WI for riding lessons as well.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Casa Grande would be the best of both worlds...thou would be quite close to all of the horse-facilities in Marana, as well as Northwest side Tucson/Oro Valley/and Oracle. Then, if you take I-10, you aren't TO FAR from east Tucson, where I live and ride. The great thing about Tucson is that lessons are everywhere, and you will no doubt find what you are looking for!! Best of luck to you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

